# Doe needs a new home in Madison, WI!!



## koewuzhere (Jul 28, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/IWYQX8V.jpg <----- Picture of the sweetheart. She's the one on the left.

Pandora is my baby girl that was born approximately 7-9-2013. She is an american fuzzy lop? She is the long haired one in the picture.

She is not spayed but is very friendly around cats. She doesn't cuddle but I believe with the right person she could become a cuddler. She doesn't bite, she has never bit me as long as I've had her. She is also litter trained. She is an indoor rabbit.

I am giving away everything with her. Cage, litterbox, toys, comb, food and water dishes along with a water bottle. I am giving away her leftover food and hay as well. 

I am asking a small re-homing fee of $40.

If interested please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## katadvokat (Aug 6, 2015)

I hope you don't mind my asking; is she bonded with the other rabbit in the photo?

Good luck! I hope you find the right person.


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Aug 18, 2015)

Does she bond well?


----------

